# canon camera choice



## Daveo58 (Nov 21, 2016)

Hi looking at buying the canon EOS 1300D 18 _55mm lens. Would this be a good DSLR for a newbie to photograpy? Have had a point and shoot and phone camera but would like to start using a camera other than automatic mode. What other lens would be useful with the camera 

Dave


----------



## weepete (Nov 22, 2016)

Hi Dave,

You don't mention what your budget is which makes it kinda hard to give a suitable recomendation. Also we need to know what you want to take pictures of, as sometimes you may need some spesific features according to what you want to shoot.

The 1300D (T6 in the North America) is an ok camera but it's right at the entry level point so it can be somewhat limited. The sensor in it is a bit old now and it shows, limited AF points and a slow 2.7 frame per second shooting speed means it won't be good for action. I think the 760D is a much better choice, though it costs a lot more. A D3300 from Nikon would also be worth considering.

As for lenses, just stick with the kit 18-55mm unless you already have a firm idea of what you want.


----------



## beagle100 (Nov 22, 2016)

Daveo58 said:


> Hi looking at buying the canon EOS 1300D 18 _55mm lens. Would this be a good DSLR for a newbie to photograpy? Have had a point and shoot and phone camera but would like to start using a camera other than automatic mode. What other lens would be useful with the camera
> 
> Dave



if you have the budget look at something a bit newer - 750d, 760d, 70D, etc.  And make sure the lens is the 18-55*IS* or 18-55*STM*


----------



## goodguy (Nov 23, 2016)

My advice is STAY AWAY from the Canon 1300, its got an extremely old sensor on it, its about 8 years old and is just offering poor low light performance, lower resolution and low dynamic range compared to its competitors in its price range.
If you want only Canon I would recommend getting the Canon 750D, its more expensive but its got a far better sensor.
Another option if you willing to consider Nikon is the Nikon D3300 which is a good camera for photography and video with a very good modern sensor and its in the same price range as the Canon 1300D


----------



## lance70 (Nov 28, 2016)

I think it's a good camera, if you can purchase one at a decent price go for it.....


----------



## DanKL (Dec 14, 2016)

I agree with Lance70


----------



## Didereaux (Dec 14, 2016)

good camera,  BUT I would go with this lens (much better and more versatile)
*EF-S 55-250mm f/4-5.6 IS STM Refurbished*   from Canon  it is on sale at less than half retail. 
http://tinyurl.com/zexwuvu
Used to use that one on a T2 and got great results.    That combo is going to work for you for a long time.


----------



## beagle100 (Dec 15, 2016)

55-250 STM *refurbished *is excellent (and includes the regular one year warranty)


----------

